# Restauration Icloud WhatsApp



## ManonRiviere (28 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Suite à un bug de mon application WhatsApp, j'ai désinstallé puis réinstallé l'appli.
pp.Cependant depuis, elle affiche la page "restauration Icloud" et je suis bloquée sur cette page depuis maintenant plusieurs heures. J'ai éteint puis rallumé mon téléphone, supprimer et installé à nouveau l'app. rien n'y fait.
Si l'un(e) de vous peut m'aider je serais extrêmement reconnaissante. Je me sers de cette application pour travailler essentiellement..
Je vous remercie!!!
Manon


----------



## flotow (30 Juin 2022)

Elle fait qu’elle taille la sauvegarde WhatsApp ? Y’a connection internet est rapide ?
En général, pour un bug sur une app, il vaut mieux attendre une Maj de l’app.


----------

